# Ct law question. Pushing snow across the street?



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this legal or not in the state of CT, to push snow across a road into someone elses property? Is there a state law where would I find this number or State statute on something like this? 

I have a customer I plow out that is across from a private road, the yahoo pushes the snow across the street past the towns buffer area and knocks down my customers stone wall (older fieldstone no mortar). Not a major deal for me to fix but my customer is not happy (I don't blame them). I always thought there was a law that if the snow fell on the property it stays on the property? Thanks all!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It is 100 percent not legal to push snow off the property you are plowing in the state of ct. They can not only fine you than hold you responsible for all costs of removing it from their property and any damages it causes. Most fines are 200 to 500 per event depending on the town. The state fine is $200 per event. Some towns can fine you 100 per day into its removed from public property. 

I know 5 towns this year handing out tickets like candy!!! There are towns that have their own laws as to how close to a roadway you can pile snow remember most towns you don't own that land. If you are having a problem have them call the local pd they will take care of it really quick. as for statue number go to ct .gov and search the laws it will give you the number


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

as said above its not legal at all. Many states have laws like this.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! Just crazy what this guy did to these people. He figured out of site out of mind as the house is farther back. Looks like he was trying to push the towns stuff plus what he added but almost like he wanted to keep going back for future storms. Like I say no big thing to repair for these people but what are these guys thinking? I am sure they were lowest bid.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Someone better find out who to bill for the repair work or I guarantee it will happen again.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thumbs Up I am not to concerned, I have worked for these people for 12 years, they will pay me then take care of what they need to. I told them at minimum call a cop to show him what was done at least before it snows again or melts.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

sixty4;1776463 said:


> Thumbs Up I am not to concerned, I have worked for these people for 12 years, they will pay me then take care of what they need to. I told them at minimum call a cop to show him what was done at least before it snows again or melts.


That's not the point. They did the damage, they should pay for the repair.I'm a little surprised you don't seem concerned about the cost. To do a repair properly is real work. Just because your client has deep pockets doesn't mean they should pay for someone else's actions.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1776847 said:


> That's not the point. They did the damage, they should pay for the repair.I'm a little surprised you don't seem concerned about the cost. To do a repair properly is real work. Just because your client has deep pockets doesn't mean they should pay for someone else's actions.


I fell worse that the cop was like it was no big deal. What part of illegal did he miss according to the text I received this morning. The police told them it was a civil matter WTF (the law is you cant push snow across a public street)? Maybe because he didn't see it he could do nothing, I don't know? I do feel bad that they need to pay me to repair what some azzhole did but its part of the job. They can take it up with the association (before any work gets done) still has to melt at this point. However they will have a police report now and will get another (after snow is melted) one with my price to repair, what more can I do?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

You failed to mention the police were already involved. If I were your clients, I would file a vandalism complaint. Tell the police it's over $500 to fix and let them handle it.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1777254 said:


> You failed to mention the police were already involved. If I were your clients, I would file a vandalism complaint. Tell the police it's over $500 to fix and let them handle it.


No the repair is over $1500 that makes it a felony in CT.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Guys! Will post up some pics if the darn snow ever melts.


----------



## javaboy (Feb 15, 2014)

The area I work in (NOT CT) it is illegal. There is a local code ordinance that prohibits it. We have a code enforcement officers that deal with smaller things like this. See if you have anything like that or call up your city road maintenance people and talk to them about it. I am positive that if it is illegal they know who you can call.

As far as the damage is concerned that is a civil matter. All that the Muni can do is tell them to stop and give them a fine if thats what local law/code allows.

Small claims court for the cost of fixing it.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

How about talking to the guy? Tell him there's a stone wall maybe he is unaware of what's going on.


----------



## javaboy (Feb 15, 2014)

NThill93;1777966 said:


> How about talking to the guy? Tell him there's a stone wall maybe he is unaware of what's going on.


Interesting idea...


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

That's how the police report came about, that amounted to, they no nothing and will inquire with the person they contract with about what happened (he is still waiting).


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

It's illegal to plow into or across a road in MI. 

Also EVERYONE does it.

Hitting things is a whole different story tho.


----------

